# Using Lightroom 5.7 - upgrade to LR 6.x sensible?



## joptimus (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm using LR 5.7 and am considering switching to 6.x. I'm unsure if the HDR and panorama functions and the performance benefit (if it exists) is worth it?
Is there a comprehensive test/benchmark showing improvements in LR 5 vs 6, especially using integrated GPUs?

My system:
Macbook Air 2015 (Broadwell 2C/4T, HD6000, 8GB RAM).

I'm also worried about this problem with the export performance, but apparently it already exists with LR 5.7:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?27205-LR-6-x-Export-Performance

Opinions, please?


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't think so at this point. I did the upgrade, didn't read the fine print, no Dehaze tool (did 3rd party) in the "perpetual" standalone, plus missing some of the other 6/CC enhancements. Don't waste your money just go CC.

Here is a comparison from Adobe: Click

Not much of an improvement over 5.XX,  CC is much better, I use Photomatix for fusion.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 31, 2015)

I am one that made the switch from v5 to cc6.
I am very happy that I made the move. I use Photoshop more than I thought I would ( I had been using PS Elements with 5.x)


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2015)

The benefits of LR6 vs LRCC are significant.  From LR5 to LR6 not so much unless you have a new camera that is not supported in LR5.7.  This feature gap will only widen as Adobe puts more emphasis on Mobile Cloud computing.  With an assumption that new features included since LR6.0 will show up in an LR7.0, and unless you really need the functionality of LR6 and are not lusting after the functionality included in LRCC, then waiting for an LR7 might be better than spending the upgrade fee to LR6.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 31, 2015)

clee01l said:


> The benefits of LR6 vs LRCC are significant.  From LR5 to LR6 not so much unless you have a new camera that is not supported in LR5.7.  This feature gap will only widen as Adobe puts more emphasis on Mobile Cloud computing.  With an assumption that new features included since LR6.0 will show up in an LR7.0, and unless you really need the functionality of LR6 and are not lusting after the functionality included in LRCC, then waiting for an LR7 might be better than spending the upgrade fee to LR6.



Cletus,

Has Adobe published any product roadmaps or given any other public indication that there will ever be a Lightroom 7?  Is Adobe now conducting a beta trial of Lightroom 7? I have the impression that there will never be a Creative Suite 7, so if you are using CS 6 and not the Creative Cloud version of those apps, what you have now is what you will have forever.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2015)

PhilBurton said:


> Cletus,
> 
> Has Adobe published any product roadmaps or given any other public indication that there will ever be a Lightroom 7?  Is Adobe now conducting a beta trial of Lightroom 7? I have the impression that there will never be a Creative Suite 7, so if you are using CS 6 and not the Creative Cloud version of those apps, what you have now is what you will have forever.
> 
> Phil


If such information exists, I am not privileged to it. As for CS6, When CC was released, it was very clear that the upgrade path would forever be via a CC Subscription.  This should not be a surprise to anyone holding a CS6 license that there will never be a CS7. In LR5 updates the CC version came to be when the LR Mobile platform was released and integrated into LR5.4.  At that time Adobe stated that in addition to the Photographers bundle (LRCC/PSCC) the perpetual license (LR5/LR6) would remain available for the foreseeable future.  It is likely that the perpetual license will continue to be available for purchase only until there are no longer sufficient purchasers to support the incremental costs the Adobe incurs to maintain a perpetual license program. This is of course an educated guess on my part as I said above, I am not privileged to any inside information from Adobe.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 31, 2015)

clee01l said:


> If such information exists, I am not privileged to it. As for CS6, When CC was released, it was very clear that the upgrade path would forever be via a CC Subscription.  This should not be a surprise to anyone holding a CS6 license that there will never be a CS7. In LR5 updates the CC version came to be when the LR Mobile platform was released and integrated into LR5.4.  At that time Adobe stated that in addition to the Photographers bundle (LRCC/PSCC) the perpetual license (LR5/LR6) would remain available for the foreseeable future.  It is likely that the perpetual license will continue to be available for purchase only until there are no longer sufficient purchasers to support the incremental costs the Adobe incurs to maintain a perpetual license program. This is of course an educated guess on my part as I said above, I am not privileged to any inside information from Adobe.



Cletus,

I guess I'm a bit disappointed.  I was hoping that you did have some kind of "official" confirmation about a LR 7.

Not to be a pessimist, but who knows how long Adobe will update LR 6.  Apparently someone has figured out how to use the DeHaze feature in that was introduced in the latest updates, even though it is not supposed to be activated for perpetual license holders.  (I learned about this third-party fix from posts on this forum.)

Phil


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

It is simple to use a 3rd party dehaze but exactly what functionality where you hoping to update? When viewing Adobes own chart not much point in the upgrade, thus my suggestion for CC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Cletus,
> 
> I guess I'm a bit disappointed.  I was hoping that you did have some kind of "official" confirmation about a LR 7.
> 
> ...



Lightroom 6 was released two years after Lightroom 5. It was only released about 8 months ago and you expect anyone to officially say something about Lightroom 7 already? Not even Adobe may know if they will release another standalone version mid 2017...


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 1, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Lightroom 6 was released two years after Lightroom 5. It was only released about 8 months ago and you expect anyone to officially say something about Lightroom 7 already? Not even Adobe may know if they will release another standalone version mid 2017...



Johan,

IF there is going to be a standalone Lightroom 7, then it's on their "product roadmap."  Adobe is not exactly a startup company.  They plan these things out 2-3 years.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> 
> IF there is going to be a standalone Lightroom 7, then it's on their "product roadmap."  Adobe is not exactly a startup company.  They plan these things out 2-3 years.
> 
> Phil


It is a good certainty that there will be a LRCC201x.0. Just as there is a LRCC2015.3  The difference between LR6.3 & LRCC2015.3 is the method of Licensing.  The compiled code is identical.  The reason the third party dehaze plugin works with LR6.3 is because the dehaze code is present. Even the user interface is present, just hidden from perpetual license holders.  So will there be a LR7?  This is a financial decision not a programming resources decision.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> 
> IF there is going to be a standalone Lightroom 7, then it's on their "product roadmap."  Adobe is not exactly a startup company.  They plan these things out 2-3 years.



The point is that a standalone version of Lightroom is not a separate product. It is only a version of Lightroom CC by the time it is 2017. That is why Adobe doesn't need to decide anything right now. Of course they are continuously working on the next version of Lightroom, but they don't have to decide now whether or not it will subscription only or perpetual too in 2017. Furthermore, nobody here works at Adobe, and if we did we weren't allowed to tell you.


----------



## tspear (Jan 1, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> 
> IF there is going to be a standalone Lightroom 7, then it's on their "product roadmap."  Adobe is not exactly a startup company.  They plan these things out 2-3 years.
> 
> Phil



Note anymore. Only new products are planned that far in advance or complete rewrites of a product. e.g. Microsoft Edge browser.
The new model is based on continuous delivery, and a ready to ship philosophy. 
The feature list is constantly updated based on the market knowledge/guesses and related business decisions. The software team just works off the current highest priority items (depends on the size of the team how many items they work on) and the product management team decides when to ship it and what to call it.

For example, see how quickly Adobe shifted on the import process. It was the new highest priority.....

From a business perspective, Adobe has decided to increase the value of CC model for its users by adding new features as developed, versus waiting for a new release. Expect Adobe to enhance the license engine to become more aware of this issue going forward to prevent perpetual license holders from accessing the new features until they are officially blessed in a release.

Tim


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 1, 2016)

I think you are describing Agile software development methodology as opposed to "waterfall."  It would not surprise me that Adobe has moved (at least in some areas) to Agile. However, "major buckets" of functionality still need some advance planning, e.g. which markets/customers to pursue.

Agile or not, Adobe still needs to plan on a next standalone release and some approximate notion of date and functionality, so as to have a "minimal viable product."

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> I think you are describing Agile software development methodology as opposed to "waterfall."  It would not surprise me that Adobe has moved (at least in some areas) to Agile. However, "major buckets" of functionality still need some advance planning, e.g. which markets/customers to pursue.
> 
> Agile or not, Adobe still needs to plan on a next standalone release and some approximate notion of date and functionality, so as to have a "minimal viable product."



And Adobe is not going to tell you or us about that until it's there.


----------



## davidedric (Jan 2, 2016)

> I think you are describing Agile software development methodology as opposed to "waterfall."



Hmmm and the classic downside of "agile" is the difficulty of doing adequate testing.   Makes you wonder.

Dave


----------



## Bob_B (Jan 2, 2016)

fwiw: I too use 5.7x on Windows 7. I've decided to hold off an upgrade as LR 5 does what I want (as does PS CS6). I plan to buy a new camera body in 2016. At that time, I will move to LR 6 (or whatever is current) as well as move to the latest version of PS.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 2, 2016)

davidedric said:


> Hmmm and the classic downside of "agile" is the difficulty of doing adequate testing.   Makes you wonder.
> 
> Dave



Dave,

In general, Agile development produces better code.  As a product manager, I've been through both processes, and I prefer Agile if it is feasible.  

To go further on this point, we should really do private messaging.  Aside from John B and maybe a few others, I doubt that anyone on this forum understands or cares about this issue.

Phil


----------



## tspear (Jan 4, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> I think you are describing Agile software development methodology as opposed to "waterfall."  It would not surprise me that Adobe has moved (at least in some areas) to Agile. However, "major buckets" of functionality still need some advance planning, e.g. which markets/customers to pursue.
> 
> Agile or not, Adobe still needs to plan on a next standalone release and some approximate notion of date and functionality, so as to have a "minimal viable product."
> 
> Phil



Phil,

Agile is nice. But I find most people who follow Agile are zealots about it being the be all and end all solution. To me, it is just a tool, I pick the correct tool for the product/team/culture. Spiral, Agile, Kuban.... whatever works.

I currently manage multiple e-commerce products, and I use alternate solutions for teams based on the culture which existed previously and the state of the product. But in all cases, we have migrated to a steady incremental delivery model.

Tim


----------



## Katy Melo (Apr 21, 2018)

I would like to merge my LR 5 collections to my LR CC collections. 
I have two separate catalogs too but I would love to see all my collections in my LR CC. I read through the Q and A and didn't see it.  I apologize if this is not closely related and will start a new thread if I need to.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2018)

Katy Melo said:


> I would like to merge my LR 5 collections to my LR CC collections.
> I have two separate catalogs too but I would love to see all my collections in my LR CC. I read through the Q and A and didn't see it.  I apologize if this is not closely related and will start a new thread if I need to.


Lightroom Classic CC and Lightroom CC are two different apps. If you are reverencing Lightroom Classic CC, then you only have to use the "import from catalog" function to import the LR5 catalog into Lightroom Classic.  Any image in an LR5 collection that gets imported into Lightroom Classic will bring the LR5 Collection along with it.   The LR5 catalog will be converted too the Lightroom Classic CC database structure before importing.


----------



## Katy Melo (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you for your answer, while I was looking for a solution to my problem on the Internet, I found an interesting free item - Free Lightroom presets for portraits collection Preset Lightroom portrait free pack|Free portrait presets for Lightroom
I hope it will be useful to you!


----------

